# why so much attention paid to the J2?



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I mean, from what I can gather from my other post, Lost in Space wasn't really that good a show. Sure, it might have had a few good episodes but by and large, it wasn't a stand-out gem.

So, why is the Jupiter 2 being all fawned over by aftermarket companies with all the decal sheet, vinyl cut-outs, PE sets and electronic parts when more iconic subjects aren't paid this kind of reverence like the Enterprise or the Millennium Falcon?

Sure, there are PE sets and aftermarket decals for the 1/350th refit but nothing approaching that of this Jupiter 2.

And please, I'm not dissing the show or the subject. I'm just asking.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Mage,
spring is in the air. Snow is melting, birds are singing, and modelers are getting wood from the prospect of new, BIG, plastic kits smelling up the fresh air! LOL

Just kidding. The ship is iconic, even if the show gradually moved into the ludicrous fringe of sci-fi in it's later seasons on air. Hell, I even have a polar lights version I am in the works of giving a rotating fusion core now and then, and I did buy the space pod and chariot.

It's the vehicles we crave more than the show, what can I say??

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :wave: :tongue:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Mageblood - also keep in mind that it was one of the few Sci-Fi shows available when the peak of the baby boomers hit their formative years. It doesn't hurt that the ship, robot, etc. were well designed (if not actually viable). The show captured the imagination of these youngsters, who are now middle aged hobbiests that have built nice. but not spectacularly detailed and accuratized kits like the current batch.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

for sure it was very iconic. No doubt. Still is. I just would like to see equal attention paid to the Enterprise or other subjects just as deserving.


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Magesblood said:


> for sure it was very iconic. No doubt. Still is. I just would like to see equal attention paid to the Enterprise or other subjects just as deserving.


Well, we've had an Enterprise model in some form since 1966 or 67. For those of us who were around with LIS was on originally, to finally have a Jupiter 2 of this quality is worthy of some excitement, I believe. It's a great design (as mentioned earlier) but it's the newness that's causing the extra excitement.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Magesblood said:


> for sure it was very iconic. No doubt. Still is. I just would like to see equal attention paid to the Enterprise or other subjects just as deserving.


You're kidding right?
I'm not even a hardware guy, but I can easily find entire forums and sites devoted to the Enterprise. In almost any one of it's incarnations.
Almost any part for the original has been done as an aftermarket piece at some point in time or another. Lighted nacells, lighted rotating nacells, deflector dishes, shuttle bays, lighting kits, painting templates, decal sheets, stands, pylons, saucer edges, replacement saucers, etc . . . ad infinitem.

As I said, I am not even a hardware guy. I've never built an enterprise, never plan on building an enterprise, yet I know about this stuff, as it has permeated the modeling boards for the decade that I have been online.
Compaired to the enterprise, the J2 has just a drop in the bucket in the world of aftermarket.


----------



## AuroraFan1 (May 14, 2009)

Magesblood said:


> for sure it was very iconic. No doubt. Still is. I just would like to see equal attention paid to the Enterprise or other subjects just as deserving.


Totally confused!

What is it that you are needing?????????????


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

After nearly 45 years, I still have not seen a complete episode of _Lost In Space_. Although I am quite familiar with the characters and basic premise. It is the only Irwin Allen series that I can say that about - save for some of _The Time Tunnel_ episodes that I also haven't yet seen. But, I certainly can acknowledge the great design work for the sets and vehicles that went into the show, along with the talented artists and craftsmen who realized them. 

What self-respecting SF modeler _wouldn't_ want a decent-sized and well-detailed kit of the _Jupiter 2_?


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I'm not interested in the J2, but I can certainly understand why so many of the board members here have been excited about it! As for me, I'm excited about finally seeing the Leif Erickson (aka UFO mystery ship). 

And yes, gotta agree that the Enterprise has received plenty of attention.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Magesblood said:


> Still is. I just would like to see equal attention paid to the Enterprise or other subjects just as deserving.


You're right. There are currently only 7 different Enterprise threads on the first page of the Science Fiction Modeling Board and the Guy Schlicter thread is about something else entirely!!!!


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Mage, I've wondered the same thing. I hated the show! Made my skin crawl! But I'd love a copy of the Jupiter 2! It's big, detailed, has a lot of possibilities for lights, PE, etc. It's well made too. Looks like it would be an enjoyable build and a nice display item.

That's it, I've finally talked myself into getting one.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Well I think most of us model assemblers were kids when LiS aired. I was 5 years old and I still remember my Mom telling me about it and she let me watch it. To a little kid the show was fantastic even if now I think some of it was not so good. To me it remains a special show from a special time in my life. The action and adventure made me want to be Will Robinson! So the Jupiter 2, Robot, Chariot and Space Pod were must haves to this 48 year old Will Robinson Wannabe!  

Same reason, that no matter what. The 66 Batmobile will always be the BEST!

Cheers,
Max Bryant


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

The ship was ultimately cool. An earth-made flying saucer. Aside from the hardware and the first 10 episodes or so, I wonder what the show would have become in the hands of someone who actually cared about it.

As a modeler, I've ALWAYS wanted a top notch kit of this ship and I don't think I'm alone in saying that. Between this and a 1/350th TOS Enterprise, I'll be pretty doggone happy!


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

okay. cool. that's all I was wondering. I'm glad you guys have your aftermarket parts for it. I look forward to doing one someday with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I think the point about people being exposed to the show as kids is THE point. Lost in Space and Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea (and Batman) were THE shows to watch when I was a kid, and all three could be watched and rewatched by a child of six or seven with great entertainment value, likely before they could appreciate something like Star Trek. I didn't get into Star Trek until I was 11 or 12. The lure of your oldest childhood memories is a powerful lure indeed...


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I think the reason that it seems the J2 is getting all the attention is that this is the first truly awesome kit of the J2. The PL J2 also got that reception when it was new. There has not been a really hot Enterprise since the 1/350 Refit came out. Right now the M J2 is the hottest thing on the market.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've always loved Irwin Allen vehicles, even if I didn't like the show they're from.

I'd wanted a J2 model since the show was on the air! It wasn't until PL put their 12" that we finally had one, but of course, it had those silly seats and closed LG wells. I was just a little dosappointed, but at least we had one - though I still haven't gotten around to building it.

Moebius' release is the ultimate, finally!

So, in 40 years - LOTS of Enterprise models and hundreds of accessories for the whole duration, both styrene and resin. Jupiter II (not counting Lunar Models) - after 30 years, one kit, after 40 years, another kit.

What's the confusion?


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I should know better than to ask a question.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

AuroraFan1 said:


> Totally confused!
> 
> What is it that you are needing?????????????


two sets of photoetch, vinyl cutouts for the shuttlebay, three sheets of decals with metallic ink and plug n' play LEDs for the running lights, nacelles, deflector, interior and windows. Oh and some clear film to diffuse or color the light of the LEDs.

jump down my throat for asking a friggin' question.

a thousand bucks says the 350th TOS Enterprise when it's released won't get *half* as much attention the Jupiter 2 is getting.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Peace, Mage, Peace! No one here is jumping down your throat for asking a question. I've been a life-long Trekker myself. The _Enterprise_ indeed has gotten the lion's share of attention over the years - and I better add the _Millennium Falcon_ as well - simply because there HAS been models of both ships over the years. In the _Enterprise's_ case, we've had the 18" ship (as inaccurate as it is) for just about as long as the show has aired (excepting of course the Dark Days of RC); the _Millennium Falcon_ had up to the release of the Fine Molds model just the single AMT kit (I'm not including the small _Falcon_ in the Hoth hangar model kit because of it's small size and very limited detailing that it had!) that while both kits had their own problems, they could be fixed or at least minimized with improved detailing and just as importantly, it was AVAILABLE. Or at least until AMT was swallowed up by Racing Champions and the SW license was allowed to lapse. These days... licensing is SO important that it ofttimes seems that the lisencor (Lucasfilms, Paramount, name your own Evil Empire) is just in it to grab as much of your $$$ as possible (a whole other can of worms)

The _Jupiter 2_ on the other hand... well, ever since the show aired (before _Trek_!!!) never had a mainstream model until the late '90s! (The Lunar offerings only had limited accessibility in the marketplace plus it was never intended for the novice builder. Lunar's LIS kits were their top sellers throughout Lunar's lifetime).

One of the reasons for the passion for this ship I think might have been because the _Jupiter 2_ could be the ultimate in a house - an Earth-built flying saucer that could go ANYWHERE! As a kid, I always wanted to live in the _Jupiter 2_!! Okay, most of the stories were pretty bad, let's face it. But the show arrived at the right time to engage 'boomers imaginations and we've never been able to bring that vision to life until Polar Lights released their version and now Moebius with their big, beautiful model!

I don't think it's a case of a lack of respect or lack of aftermarket accessories for the _Enterprise_ or _Millennium Falcon_. Certainly, more could be done for those ships but we've got more now than we did even 30 or 20 years ago! I think it's more of a release of pent-up passion for the subject that makes it seem that the _Jupiter 2_ is getting more quality attention because the offerings had been so limited for over 40 years!

Your question was a good one, Mage. LIS may have been a hokey show, but Irwin Allen had an innate sense of designing GREAT vehicles that still instills modelers' passions today!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Another consideration to seriously consider that even though our mutually beloved Enterprise has been done to death in comparison to Jupiter II, you can't fit a large, detailed, appreciable interior for it and have the entire ship,
which is where Jupiter II, Flying Sub, Space pod, Chariot and to a lesser extent, the Seaview have creative advantages.
And rest assured, a 1/350 scale TOS Enterprise will receive just as much glowing adoration as the Jupiter II is justifiably getting.
And your question was a valid one, too!


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

I agree that LIS was not the best show when it came to plot and believability but I will always wanting a model of the J2 but the only kit was the Aurora kit of the cyclopes and the Robinson family with the space Chariot, built that one. I also built he amt enterprise when it was released in 66, still love that kit. So what I am trying to say is I plan on building the M J2 kit at some point, as it will bring back some great memories of my childhood. It also a way of trying to avoid getting old. Oh the pain oh the pain.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Magesblood said:


> I mean, from what I can gather from my other post, Lost in Space wasn't really that good a show. Sure, it might have had a few good episodes but by and large, it wasn't a stand-out gem.
> 
> So, why is the Jupiter 2 being all fawned over by aftermarket companies with all the decal sheet, vinyl cut-outs, PE sets and electronic parts when more iconic subjects aren't paid this kind of reverence like the Enterprise or the Millennium Falcon?
> 
> ...


I agree but the J2 is a cool ship.Even though I have no interest in ships of any kind.Same with the Seaview.Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea wasn`t the greatest show ever either.Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

TAY666 said:


> You're kidding right?
> I'm not even a hardware guy, but I can easily find entire forums and sites devoted to the Enterprise. In almost any one of it's incarnations.
> Almost any part for the original has been done as an aftermarket piece at some point in time or another. Lighted nacells, lighted rotating nacells, deflector dishes, shuttle bays, lighting kits, painting templates, decal sheets, stands, pylons, saucer edges, replacement saucers, etc . . . ad infinitem.
> 
> ...


I agree.Even the bridge was done.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

machgo said:


> Mage, I've wondered the same thing. I hated the show! Made my skin crawl! But I'd love a copy of the Jupiter 2! It's big, detailed, has a lot of possibilities for lights, PE, etc. It's well made too. Looks like it would be an enjoyable build and a nice display item.
> 
> That's it, I've finally talked myself into getting one.


I only own the 1st season of LIS because it strayed away after that & became the Dr.Smith & Robot comedy camp show after that.Anyone for a Carrot alien kit? lol


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Magesblood said:


> for sure it was very iconic. No doubt. Still is. I just would like to see equal attention paid to the Enterprise or other subjects just as deserving.


_Enterprise_?
What, the aircraft carrier?
Which one, CV-6 or CVN-65?



:tongue:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

"Moist-chuh, moist-chuh, I need moist-chuh!"


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Mage, given the choice between the J2 and the 1/350 Enterprise, TMP, TOS, Reliant, hell, even the JJprise, and I could only have one, I'd pick _any_ over the J2.

But my extreme hatred for LiS wouldn't rule out getting the J2 kit.....


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

We reach!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Seaview said:


> "Moist-chuh, moist-chuh, I need moist-chuh!"


I read this was the episode which convinced the cast that the show was jumping the shark tank.There was alot of laughter & scene retakes & a struggle to finish.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Magesblood, you should not worry about asking any questions. Remember that no one here really knows the extent of knowledge one has on these sites. I have had my share of misinterpreted questions on sites, but I still ask them.

Rest asure that if there is a piece that has yet to be made for the Enterprise... it is usually a matter of time before someone does it.... being decals or whatever.... it usually shows up.

That is why I wait almost a year to start build certain kits (like this new J2) for I know that once I get started... someone always comes up with a new part that I could have used on the kit.

Decals can now be custom made in most cases.

PE is becoming the new add on to our kits.

So, just keep asking questions.... it's when we show up at your house is when we have an issue!  :wave:


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

should probably take the coordinates off my location then, huh?

Sorry folks. I didn't take into consideration all the Trek and Wars kits out there and that LiS/IA fans might like something.

Thanks for explaining it. I understand better now.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Magesblood said:


> should probably take the coordinates off my location then, huh?
> 
> Sorry folks. I didn't take into consideration all the Trek and Wars kits out there and that LiS/IA fans might like something.
> 
> Thanks for explaining it. I understand better now.


And that is why you need to keep asking questions.
That is the only way to get the answer.
You just have to be prepared to hear some answers you might not like when you ask questions.
And you also have to remember that 95% of the respnses you get are geared to the question itself, and not the person asking them. They are not attacks on you.
They are differing opinions. Or answers given in a manner that you may not be accustomed to.
If you want to get the most from this board (and most any others for that matter)
You need to learn to embrace those different opinions, approaches, styles and ways of looking at things. Because they will give you knowledge, a different perspective, a new way to approach something, or a technique you might have never even dreamed of.
And some pretty darn good laughs along the way.

I've gathered from some of you other posts I've read, that you haven't been in the hobby all that long. So I figured you had no clue as to how much stuff has been produced over the years so people can make their Star Trek kits look cool.
Which is why you saying the Enterprise was getting no respect was kind of funny and ironic. As that is the one subject that probably all could agree has garnered the lions share of attention in the sci-fi hardware community.
So, I figured I would give you a little perspective.


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

TAY666 said:


> And that is why you need to keep asking questions.
> That is the only way to get the answer.
> You just have to be prepared to hear some answers you might not like when you ask questions.
> And you also have to remember that 95% of the respnses you get are geared to the question itself, and not the person asking them. They are not attacks on you.
> ...




And so voted the best responce so far


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Well put bond!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm a lifelong Enterprise guy. Hey just look at the avatar.

BUT

As much as I'm waiting for the 350 scale TOS Enterprise (like everybody else) I really can't say that I can see much of an aftermarket for it beyond lighting (and decals, depending on the quality of whats offered in the stock kit) . 

the paint job is fairly monotone and featureless. beyond some weathering and a couple of straight lines that could be masked with tape. I don't see where it would warrant a painting template set. I won't speak for Paul, but if the grills are accurate, I don't see a crying need for photo etch details, either.

That's if you're painting it like a TOS "purist"

I will be producing a template set for the "Remastered Enterprise" look. that will try to simulate the panelled look, but there are many camps that dismiss that look in the first place. and if you're wanting to do a "remastered" Constellation then photo etch would be a dream to show the damage.

The reason the refit and the J2 have gotten so much aftermarket attention is because there is just so much more there to work with than the Falcon or TOS Enterprise


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Magesblood said:


> for sure it was very iconic. No doubt. Still is. I just would like to see equal attention paid to the Enterprise or other subjects just as deserving.


The Enterprise has had lots of attention over theyears in after market decals and parts as well as the kits from star Wars and ther are also other kits out there that aint got the attention a person may think they deserve like the Eagle from Space 1999 or even 2001.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

I was and still am a fan of LIS, from when it first aired...was it silly??yes, was it accurate?? of course not..did most of the stories suck?? of course....but again, to a 8 year old kid, it was WAAAY cool...as far as the jupiter 2, chariot, robot, as well as the space pod went...The designs to me were great, and still are...

And of course, throughout the years the show was on network TV...at least I, would hit the hobby shops that carried aurora, in wait for a Jupiter 2 kit...I figured..."hey they did the cyclops and chariot, they did the robot...so they gotta do a jupiter 2 sooner or later"...no soap...

To me, Lunars kits were one step short of _JUNK_....way overpriced, and far too much work to get any decent result...but they sold like hotcakes...because there was nothing else out there at the time...as well as I am not a vacuum form fan , or resin for that matter..

I used to dream about a Jupiter 2 12 inch kit, with a beveled top, and a removeable landing gear with an interior...I even had a space set aside in my wall cabinet that if that wish ever came true..that's where Id put it...

so then...30 years later, Polar lights came and fulfilled my wish..gave me the exact scale and type of kit I wanted....its not exactly perfect...but its pretty much all I wanted....and it sits completed in the spot I never thought an injection molded Jupiter 2 would ever be placed...

The Jupiter 2 will always be popular due to its design inside and outside..and the fact that it took so long for we baby boomers to actually get some accurate models of it..

Personally, I am definitely not a "large Kit" guy...I have only one dining room table , and that I reserve for eating as well as entertaining friends..I keep all my built kits displayed in one room...in fact, no one would ever know I am a kit collector and builder unless I took them in there...and I have been building for over 30 years..

I have seen the Moebius Jupiter 2..it is truly a fantastic and very well executed kit...just not my cup of tea, sizewise..

I guess I went off the subject for a bit..but the end result is to we 60's kids..the Jupiter 2 Rules...we had 30 years of star trek, and practically choked to DEATH with Star wars before we got a Jupiter 2 model kit...personally I got sick of em...and I loved em until they overflooded the market..and I still am a big star trek fan...but its great to see companies like Polar Lights, and Moebius, tackle a genre that had been long neglected..

Z


----------



## reticulan5 (Jul 2, 2009)

For me it was a few great things.I like how it was a family who were space colonists.The hardware.I mean there was the full scale mock ups,Jupiter 2,Space pod,A Chariot that really worked and was filmed driving on an Alien desert landscape,the Robot,the real jetpack,etc,etc.Trek never had those except a full scale shuttle that came later.Which I think was to mimic the Space Pod.Yes there was some stinkers story wise but some real gems.I loved how the boy had a robot that was his friend.Yeah to small kid in the 60's,this was the ultimate.I still like L.I.S over Trek.To me Trek was an ego trip for Kirk.People read into Trek too much with the Federation of Planets bit.With the J2,it was more of you house in space with your Tv family on board with you.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

reticulan5 said:


> For me it was a few great things.I like how it was a family who were space colonists.The hardware.I mean there was the full scale mock ups,Jupiter 2,Space pod,A Chariot that really worked and was filmed driving on an Alien desert landscape,the Robot,the real jetpack,etc,etc.Trek never had those except a full scale shuttle that came later.Which I think was to mimic the Space Pod.Yes there was some stinkers story wise but some real gems.I loved how the boy had a robot that was his friend.Yeah to small kid in the 60's,this was the ultimate.I still like L.I.S over Trek.To me Trek was an ego trip for Kirk.People read into Trek too much with the Federation of Planets bit.With the J2,it was more of you house in space with your Tv family on board with you.



*thats one way of looking at it...as far as star trek, it had such a great longevity because it was much better and more well thought out than LIS..,,when lost in space was in its beginning production stages, Nasa
actually had an interest in collaborating with Irwin allen's production studio..Nasa was willing to give them technical advice as to how to make the show more accurate..and nasa was going to fully endorse the show...Irwin allen practically laughed at them and pretty much said he wasnt going to use any real technical advice...and in that case, Nasa backed away completely...

now..on the other side of the Coin..with star trek...Gene Roddenberry embraced and sought out every bit of actual science fact he could get ahold of...when he was planning star trek...he sought out scientists, 
and technical people ( even nasa) to get the most believeability he could use within the framework of science fiction..and a fair amount of his universe, is a reality today..and alot sooner than 200 years from 1966...I am a HUGE lost in space fan...but I wont shrink from 
pointing out that there wasn't much science fact in LIS..

Z




*


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Tried to PM you, Z, but you've got no room at the inn, brother...


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

Magesblood said:


> I mean, from what I can gather from my other post, Lost in Space wasn't really that good a show. Sure, it might have had a few good episodes but by and large, it wasn't a stand-out gem.
> 
> So, why is the Jupiter 2 being all fawned over by aftermarket companies with all the decal sheet, vinyl cut-outs, PE sets and electronic parts when more iconic subjects aren't paid this kind of reverence like the Enterprise or the Millennium Falcon?
> 
> ...


I've asked this question myself and even went so far as to tell Frank at Wonderfest that we did not need another J2. I don't understand the fascination with this ship and that show myself eiher. Sadly it gets the nod whereas other equally interesting hardware gets ignored.

Steve


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Steve wrote:


> I've asked this question myself and even went so far as to tell Frank at Wonderfest that we did not need another J2. I don't understand the fascination with this ship and that show myself eiher. Sadly it gets the nod whereas other equally interesting hardware gets ignored.


The reason is that this ship took a looooooooooooong time to finaly become a kit.

Hence the fascination.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

starmanmm said:


> Steve wrote:
> 
> 
> The reason is that this ship took a looooooooooooong time to finaly become a kit.
> ...



*now Holllllllld ON!! lol I may have said that the show had little science fact, but the Jupiter 2 spacecraft has always been to me, one of the
coolest and most fantastic crafts ever concieved...It wasnt just your
basic "flying saucer"..it was chock full of great hardware, and that 
includes the robot...:thumbsup:
*


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Different strokes for different folks. 
A cool representation of an iconic spaceship floats some folks' boats. Not my cup of tea either, but more power to 'em. If the people who really like sci-fi spaceship models are happy with the kit, then I'm happy for them. :thumbsup:


----------

